# Rial X10 - ready for winter!



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Got my first set of winter wheels and tires - 18" Rial X10 with Pirelli winter sottozero tires. Ordered Monday night from TireRack, and they were on my doorstep Wednesday afternoon. They look great! I plan to apply some Gtechniq C5 wheel armor over the weekend. After that, I guess I'll just need winter... and redelivery of my car so I have something to attach them to!


----------

